
I moved my kids out of America. It was the best parenting decision Ive ever made - frgtpsswrdlame
http://theweek.com/articles/703660/moved-kids-america-best-parenting-decision-ive-ever-made
======
CarolineW
Is it just me? I visited the site and within seconds my CPU fan was pegged at
max, the screen was dipping into grey, and response times were laughably.

So I read it in lynx.

To make this genuinely appropriate to the HN audience, do you think carefully
about the performance of your site? I now have deliberately avoided
"theweek.com" and all its ads, etc, for the text only browsing experience,
where I could read the article cleanly and simply. I'm sure that's not what
their site developers intended.

Then again, maybe it's just me.

~~~
frgtpsswrdlame
That's my bad. I browse with several blockers so sometimes don't notice I've
posted a crap website. I'll avoid this one in the future.

